

Nexus One Thoughts – Broken Glass and Quality  - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2010/05/nexus-one-thoughts-broken-glass-quality-oh-my/

======
buster
Ok.. when i read "N1 glass was breaking from being put in a pocket" i knew i
wouldn't read any further. I am sorry, but it is just not possible to break
glass when putting it in a pocket, what the hell?

p.s.: ok, if he meant he wore tight pants and put it in the back pocket and
sit down.. yeah.. what the hell.. those devices should only be sold to people
with common sense.

~~~
pook
[http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/HTC-says-broken-glass-
means-...](http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/HTC-says-broken-glass-means-Nexus-
One-not-for-pocket-article-a_10034.html)

and [http://gizmodo.com/5486397/htc-dont-carry-your-nexus-one-
in-...](http://gizmodo.com/5486397/htc-dont-carry-your-nexus-one-in-your-
pocket)

I would be more worried, though, about wearing pants tight enough to harm
electronics.

~~~
buster
Yes, thats what i meant.. the picture pooks like the N1 was bent.. i wear it
all day in my pocket but apparently i am careful enough not to bent an
eletronic device.

